

US pushing local cops to stay mum on surveillance  - ser_ocelot
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_CENSORING_SURVEILLANCE?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-06-12-14-47-09

======
bediger4000
Does anybody else get the feeling that there's still quite a bit left of the
warrantless, dragnet surveillance rabbit hole?

I keep wondering when the next really big thing will drop - like evidence of
industrial espionage by the NSA on behalf of some specific company, or a list
of targeted organizations that includes things like the Red Cross, or IEEE.

